# What is this bug?



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We found them in our cricket culture. What is it? Is it harmful? Can the frogs eat it?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

It's a beetle larvae...trying to remember which one. I see them from time to time in cricket cultures.

Don't know whether the frogs would eat it...

Bill


----------



## ReptileJay (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a beetle larvae... I'm not sure of the exact species. 
I've never given any to frogs, but I have given them to geckos and bearded dragons in the past without any problems... but usually I simply discard them.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Dermastid beetle.

Bill


----------



## yut (Oct 8, 2006)

those look like the beetles that are put in to eat the dead crickets. i too have seen them from time to time. i have fed them to leopard frogs and bearded dragons but not darts.


----------



## jonandkate (Apr 11, 2009)

Definitely a Dermestid beetle larva. Also called carpet beetles. Harmless to crickets, probably a little like eating a kiwi with the skin on it from the frog's perspective, though. If they're hungry enough they'll eat them and I doubt they pose a problem, but those larvae eat your carpet (the mat or glue underneath especially) and damage stored products so you'll want to make sure they don't get out into your house. 
~Jon


----------

